# Disappoint with my SAT score



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm very disappoint with my SAT score, it very not good. I got a 1770 which is 270 above average but still pretty low. It's not so much that I'm mad at my writing score which was 530, I really don't care about it. More my math score which is 610, I was hoping to get around 700, I'm definitely retaking it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I got a 1770 too, but I was happy with it because it was an above average score for the school I wanted to go to.
Do you know what schools you're interested in yet? What're their average SAT scores?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I got a 1770 too, but I was happy with it because it was an above average score for the school I wanted to go to.
> Do you know what schools you're interested in yet? What're their average SAT scores?


Well I knew immediately stanford would delete my score, I didn't even try sending it to MIT. My math and writing is somewhat low for Berkeley and carnegie mellon but I'm above average for university of Washington.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

http://talk.collegeconfidential.com/sat-act-tests-test-preparation/

i knew someone who went to UW. he liked it.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Well I knew immediately stanford would delete my score, I didn't even try sending it to MIT. My math and writing is somewhat low for Berkeley and carnegie mellon but I'm above average for university of Washington.


I don't know how much SATs matter (I've heard they don't matter that much), but for some of the schools you listed your score is way low (as you said). I don't know about Berkeley and University of Washington, but as far as MIT and Stanford, you'll just be ignored (unless you're a Native American woman who started a global charity raising millions of dollars a year), sorry to break it to you.

As far as Carnegie Mellon, I know a few people who got straight up rejected this year with 2200+ on their SATs. This is even worse if you're applying for comp sci (which I seem to think you are, although I may be wrong. It's what I'll be majoring in next year).

I would definitely look into retaking it, if you go to one of these schools (for comp sci or something), you're going to have to deal with some pretty heavy math, so they're going to want to know you can handle it before accepting you. Don't worry about writing so much, but definitely try to get your math to 700 minimum, if not 750+. Also schools like MIT and CMU will want SAT subject tests in a science and math, and you'll want to get over a 700 in those as well.

I had to deal with all this last year, it sucks (I'm assuming you're a junior?) Good luck.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> Well I knew immediately stanford would delete my score, I didn't even try sending it to MIT. My math and writing is somewhat low for Berkeley and carnegie mellon but I'm above average for university of Washington.


Those are some big name schools you're applying to, so besides high scores, what are you doing to make yourself an attractive applicant? Top tier schools don't let people in simply based on scores, because there are lots of people with high scores/GPAs; it's important to have a well rounded application with things like extra-curricular activities, leadership, volunteering, awards, etc. You don't need all of those things, but if you think you can get by without any of them, and ride on high scores alone, you're going to be in for some serious disappointment when your apps are rejected. Don't get too bummed out though, as undergrad isn't that important in the vast majority of cases, and to that, you should consider whether the likely high cost of tuition even makes top tier schools worth attending if you have decent state schools available for for far less money. Heck, even if you do have an amazing app, you should still consider state schools if you can get great scholarships; I know more than a few people who went to my very non-prestigious state public university in lieu of far more well known ones, because my university offered them a full ride.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

lonelyjew said:


> Those are some big name schools you're applying to, so besides high scores, what are you doing to make yourself an attractive applicant? Top tier schools don't let people in simply based on scores, because there are lots of people with high scores/GPAs; it's important to have a well rounded application with things like extra-curricular activities, leadership, volunteering, awards, etc. You don't need all of those things, but if you think you can get by without any of them, and ride on high scores alone, you're going to be in for some serious disappointment when your apps are rejected. Don't get too bummed out though, as undergrad isn't that important in the vast majority of cases, and to that, you should consider whether the likely high cost of tuition even makes top tier schools worth attending if you have decent state schools available for for far less money. Heck, even if you do have an amazing app, you should still consider state schools if you can get great scholarships; I know more than a few people who went to my very non-prestigious state public university in lieu of far more well known ones, because my university offered them a full ride.


True, I decided I would prefer the university that gave me a better deal.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

I received an 1800 when I took mine, and like you, I had high standards in terms of schools I was applying to; Johns Hopkins, Rice, Cornell, etc.

I ended up retaking it two more times, only to receive the same score. Don't blow it by not studying, go and do something about it. 

Your score is not bad either so trying to improve it will aid you substantially.

I ended up going to The University of Texas at Austin, and frankly, it's the best decision I made, lol. This is a great public school, so don't rule out public schools because they might not be as prestigious as an Ivy League or equivalent.

Go and get the CollegeBoard practice tests and Princeton Review booklets, they help out a lot (even though I myself, did not take advantage of them).

Regardless, best of luck with those college applications!


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

reiitaia said:


> I got a 2020 on my SAT exam, and I was just rejected from almost all of the schools I applied to (Cornell, Duke, etc).
> 
> If you really have your heart set on getting into an Ivy League or some equivalent, then I would retake the exam until you at least get into the 2200 range.


Even that won't guarantee that you'll get in though. I have a few friends who scored in that range or above and still got rejected from those schools. You need the good scores, but you also need something extra to make you stand out. You could write outstanding essays, be a first generation college student or minority, have some mind-blowing leadership positions, win a bunch of national contests, start your own charity, whatever. (Of course these things tend to be harder for people with SA).


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

That's not bad. Was it your first try? I brought mine up 180 overall with my second attempt.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> That's not bad. Was it your first try? I brought mine up 180 overall with my second attempt.


Yes. I'm not trying to get into an ivy league school. Just a good cs school, preferebly on the west coast.


----------

